# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  "معاك فكة خمسين؟"... هل تصح هذه المعاملة؟

## عمر محمد عادل

*- معاك فكة خمسين؟*  *- معاية أربع عشرات بس،*  *- هات ويبقى ليك عشرة**

* *هذه الصورة ربا

**لا بد من إنهاء معاملة الصرف (التي هي مبادلة مال بمال) كاملة في نفس المجلس (يدا بيد) قبل أن يفترق المتعاملان ولا يجوز أن يبقى شيء دينا عند أحدهما بحال من الأحوال

* *سئل رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ الصَّرْفِ فَقَالَ "إِنْ كَانَ يَدًا بِيَدٍ فَلَا بَأْسَ وَإِنْ كَانَ نَسَاءً فَلَا يَصْلُحُ" رواه البخاري* *(نساءً: يعني مع تأخير القبض)

* *وإليك هذه الفتاوى من كلام العلماء

**ملاحظة لتسهيل فهم الفتاوى**
 (كل معاملة فيها مبادلة شيء ذو قيمة بشيء آخر ذو قيمة يسمى بيعا في الفقه، فإن كان كلاهما مالاً "مبادلة الأثمان ببعضها" سميت المعاملة صرفا، وهي نوع من البيع، ولها نوعان: أن يكونا من نفس العملة، أو أن يكونا من عملة مختلفة، فإن كانا من نفس العملة اشترط شرطان: التقابض (سلم واستلم في نفس المجلس دون بقاء شيء دَيْناً في الذمة)، والتساوي (خمسين بخمسين مش خمسين بخمسة وأربعين مثلاً)، وإن كانا من عملتين مختلفتين اشترط شرط واحد هو التقابض ولا يشترط التساوي فيجوزمثلا 10 دولار ب50 جنيه بشرط التسليم والاستلام في نفس الوقت)ـ

* *الفتاوى**

من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء بالمملكة العربية السعودية**

الفتوى رقم ( 14294 )* *س: بعض الزبائن المتعاملين معنا في البقالة، يأتون إلينا أحيانا يريدون أن نصرف لهم مثلا 100 ريال، ولا يوجد لدي سوى 70 ريالا مثلا، فيقول: أعطني إياها والباقي مرة ثانية، فأقول له: هذا لا يجوز، فيقول لي: دع الذنب لي أنا. فقد سألت بعض العلماء في قريتنا، فقالوا: الصرف لا يجوز إلا كاملا. أرجو من سماحتكم أن توضحوا لزبائننا ولنا أكثر من سؤالي وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .* *ج : يشترط لصرف العملات بعضها ببعض التقابض في مجلس العقد، ولا يجوز استلام بعضها وتأجيل البعض الآخر، فقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: « فإذا اختلفت هذه الأجناس فبيعوا كيف شئتم؛ إذا كان يدا بيد » (1) .* *وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.* *اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء* *عضو* *...** نائب رئيس اللجنة* *...** الرئيس* *عبد الله بن غديان* *...** عبد الرزاق عفيفي* *...** عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

* *الفتوى رقم ( 16247 )* *س: رجل معه خمسمائة ريال، يريد أن يصرفها، ولم يجد عند صاحب البقالة سوى ثلاثمائة ريال، وسيأخذ الباقي فيما بعد، وقد اعترض شخص آخر، وقال: هذا نوع من الربا. نرجو الإفادة، وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .* *ج : لا يجوز للمتصارفين أن يتفرقا إلا بعد استلام كل منهما كامل مبلغ الصرافة، وعلى ذلك فلا يجوز لمن دفع لشخص خمسمائة ريال لصرفها أن يأخذ ثلاثمائة في الحال، والباقي بعد الافتراق بزمن ولو قصر.* *وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.* *اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء* *عضو* *...** عضو* *...** عضو* *...** عضو* *...** نائب الرئيس* *...** الرئيس* *بكر أبو زيد* *...** عبد العزيز آل الشيخ* *...** صالح الفوزان* *...** عبد الله بن غديان* *...** عبد الرزاق عفيفي* *...** عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز


* *من موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب* *ما حكم الدين في تجارة العملات الأجنبية بالسوق السوداء دون التقيد بسعر الصرف الرسمي والثروة الناجمة عن هذه التجارة ؟* *الجواب* *الحمد لله
**يجوز الاتجار بالعملات بشرط أن يحصل التقابض في مجلس العقد ، فيجوز بيع اليورو بالدولار بشرط أن يقع الاستلام والتسليم في مجلس العقد ، وأما إذا اتفقت العملة كأن يبيع دولاراً بدولارين فهذا لا يجوز لأنه من ربا الفضل ، فإذا اتحدت العملة فلابد من التساوي والتقابض في مجلس العقد ، وإذا اختلفت العملة اشترط التقابض فقط ؛ لحديث عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الذَّهَبُ بِالذَّهَبِ ، وَالْفِضَّةُ بِالْفِضَّةِ ، وَالْبُرُّ بِالْبُرِّ ، وَالشَّعِيرُ بِالشَّعِيرِ ، وَالتَّمْرُ بِالتَّمْرِ ، وَالْمِلْحُ بِالْمِلْحِ مِثْلا بِمِثْلٍ سَوَاءً بِسَوَاءٍ يَدًا بِيَدٍ ، فَإِذَا اخْتَلَفَتْ هَذِهِ الأَصْنَافُ فَبِيعُوا كَيْفَ شِئْتُمْ إِذَا كَانَ يَدًا بِيَدٍ ) رواه مسلم (1587) .* *
والعملات النقدية الموجودة اليوم لها ما للذهب والفضة من الأحكام .* *ولا فرق بين بيع العملات فيما يسمى بالسوق السوداء أو في السوق النظامية .* *
**وقد سئل علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :**ما الحكم الشرعي في تبادل العملات (في السوق السوداء) مثلا 3000 دج بـ 3000 فرنك فرنسي، مع العلم أن التبادل عن الطريق الشرعي هو مثلا 300 دج بـ 340 فرنك فرنسي .**
فأجابوا : "إذا كان التبادل بين عملتين من جنس واحد، وجب التساوي بينهما، والتقابض بالمجلس، وحرم التفاضل بينهما، وحرم تأخير القبض فيهما، أو في إحداهما شرعا، وإذا كانتا من جنسين جاز التفاضل بينهما شرعا، سواء كان ذلك في السوق السوداء أم في غيرها، وحرم تأخير بعضهما أو إحداهما" انتهى .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (13/444) .* *
**وسئل الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله** :* *ما هو حكم الدين في تجارة العملة، وهو ما يسمى بالسوق السوداء ؟**
فأجاب : "الاتجار ببيع العملات بعضها مع بعض يسمى بالمصارفة، سواء كان في البنوك أو في السوق الحرة .
وإذا اتحد جنس العملات؛ كالذهب بالذهب، والفضة بالفضة، والريال السعودي مثلاً بالريال السعودي، والمصري بالمصري؛ وجب شيئان : التساوي في المقدار، والتقابض في مجلس العقد . فإن اختلَّ الشرطان أو أحدهما؛ كان ربا .
وإن اختلف جنس العملات؛ كأن باع ذهبًا بفضة، أو ريالاً سعوديًا بجنيه مصري مثلاً؛ وجب شيء واحد، وهو التقابض في مجلس العقد، وجاز التفاضل؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الذهب بالذهب، والفضة بالفضة، مثلاً بمثل، سواء بسواء، يدًا بيد، فإذا اختلفت هذه الأجناس؛ فبيعوا كيف شئتم، إذا كان يدًا بيد . . . ) الحديث [ رواه مسلم في صحيحه ( 3/1211 ) ] .
فالاتجار بالعملات، يحتاج إلى بصيرة بالحكم الشرعي، وتحفظ شديد من الوقوع في الربا " انتهى من "المنتقى من فتاوى الفوزان".
والله أعلم .* *الإسلام سؤال وجواب* *http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/115001*


 *والبديل في مثل هذه المواقف**
 أن تقترض منه ما تحتاجه من المال ثم ترده إليه بعد ذلك فتحولت المعاملة من صرف إلى قرض حسن* *وتكون الصورة:* *-**معاك فكة خمسين؟*  *-**معاية أربع عشرات بس،*  *-**هاتهم سلف وأرجعهم لك لما يبقى معايا فكة* *

مسألة أخيرة:
** لو اشتريت من محل بضاعة بثمانين جنيه مثلاً وأعطيته مائة جنيه ولم يكن معه عشرين فكة فقال يبقى ليك عشرين، فهذا جائز* *لأن المعاملة هنا ليست صرفاً، وإنما هو من باب البيع وائتمان البائع على جزء من الثمن* *سئل علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء : أفيدكم بأني صاحب بقالة ، وقد واجهتني مشكلة في البيع ، وهي أني أحيانًا إذا جاءني المشتري واشترى بعض الأشياء وأعطاني مبلغًا فيبقى له باقي ، فإذا لم يكن لدي صرف أي بقي له عندي مبلغ يقول : غدًا آتيك وآخذ الباقي ، مثال ذلك : ( إذا اشترى بمبلغ 50 ريالًا يعطيني 100 ، فلا أجد عندي 50 ريالًا ، فيقول : أبقها عندك إلى وقت آخر ) ، فهذه - يا سماحة الشيخ - أخبرني بعض الناس أنها صورة من صور الربا ، وأنا لا أستطيع إقناع المشترين ، فأرجو من سماحتكم تزويدي بفتوى خطية عاجلة لكي أكون على بصيرة* *.
فأجابوا : " ليس في إبقاء المشتري بعض نقوده عند البائع شيء من الربا ؛ لأن هذا من باب البيع وائتمان البائع على بقية الثمن ، وليس من باب الصرف .
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم " انتهى .* *اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ، الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان، الشيخ صالح الفوزان ، الشيخ بكر أبو زيد .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (13/180) .* *والله أعلم*

----------


## فهدة

أحسنت ، وجزيت خيرا.
*
*

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

لهذه المعاملة بعض التخريجات التي تجعلها صحيحة, والله أعلم.

----------


## عمر محمد عادل

> لهذه المعاملة بعض التخريجات التي تجعلها صحيحة, والله أعلم.


أرجو إفادتنا بها أخي الكريم

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

مثلاً كأن تقول له: أمعك صرف 100 جنيه , يقول معي ثلاث عشرينات فكة فقط, فتقول له أصارفك المائة بخمس عشرينات. 
وتأخذ منه الثلاث عشرينات, وتقرضه منها اثنتان, ثم يعطهم لك باقي مصارفة المائة, وليست بحيلة. 
قال اليهوتي شارحًا كلام الفتوحي: 
( أَوْ ) صَارَفَ ( دِينَارًا بِعَشَرَةِ ) دَرَاهِمَ صَفْقَةً ( فَأَعْطَاهُ خَمْسَةَ ) دَرَاهِمَ ( ثُمَّ اقْتَرَضَهَا ) أَيْ الْخَمْسَةَ الْمَدْفُوعَةَ وَدَفَعَهَا إلَيْهِ ثَانِيًا ( عَنْ الْبَاقِي ) مِنْ الْعَشَرَةِ ( صَحَّ ) ذَلِكَ ( بِلَا حِيلَةٍ ) لِوُجُودِ التَّقَابُضِ قَبْلَ التَّفَرُّقِ ( وَهِيَ ) أَيْ الْحِيلَةُ ( التَّوَسُّلُ إلَى مُحَرَّمٍ بِمَا ظَاهِرُهُ الْإِبَاحَةُ ، وَالْحِيَلُ كُلُّهَا غَيْرُ جَائِزَةٍ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ أُمُورِ الدِّينِ ) لِحَدِيثِ { مَنْ أَدْخَلَ فَرَسًا بَيْنَ فَرَسَيْنِ وَقَدْ أَمِنَ أَنْ يَسْبِقَ فَهُوَ قِمَارٌ وَمَنْ أَدْخَلَ فَرَسًا بَيْنَ فَرَسَيْنِ وَلَا يَأْمَنُ أَنْ يَسْبِقَ فَلَيْسَ بِقِمَارٍ } رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيْرُهُ وَقِيسَ عَلَيْهِ بَاقِي الْحِيَلِ وَلِأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى إنَّمَا حَرَّمَ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ لِمَفْسَدَتِهَا وَضَرَرِهَا وَلَا يَزُولُ ذَلِكَ مَعَ بَقَاءِ مَعْنَاهَا. أهـ
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أما ما يتعلق بالمسألة الأخيرة فبعض مشايخنا حفظهم الله خرجها على مسألة مد عجوة ودرهم وفيها عندنا معاشر الشافعية خلاف وتفصيل ولذا لم يجزم شيخنا المذكور بالبطلان.

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> *والبديل في مثل هذه المواقف*
> 
> *أن تقترض منه ما تحتاجه من المال ثم ترده إليه بعد ذلك فتحولت المعاملة من صرف إلى قرض حسن*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طيب أنا ماعندي إلا هذي الاربع عشرات ! وأنا محتاجهم !
مالعمل إذا ؟

----------

